# aquarium salt mixes



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

hey guys,

i havent been out to check lfs much... where would i find the best deal for salt mixes in the markham/uptown toronto area? how much is it?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Sometimes mail order pet supplies has boxes of 200gl reef crystals for 45+tax. But to be a good deal, you gatta pick it up yourself to avoid the freight charges.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wait for boxing day sales at BA. I still have 3 buckets of Reef Crystals from last year.


----------

